# Boston butt cool down to fridge



## smokinbill1638

So here's the question/situation. Cooked 2 7lb pork butts and they got done at 6a.m.  I'm looking for the future. I pull and chopped both.   One of them will be for freezer and one for dinner.   I know they need to cool before putting in fridge or freezer.   What is the minimum time or temp they need to cool before putting away?   What is the maximum of time or temp they can be safely left in a room temperature atmosphere between finishing smoking and fridge or freezer?


----------



## bregent

The old wives tale that it will spoil if not cooled first seems to persist, but it's safer to put it directly into the fridge. The only risk of putting hot food into the fridge is that it may warm up other things nearby, but modern fridges have the capacity to keep food cold even if you put a hot item into it. 

From foodsafety.gov:

*Mistake #5: Letting food cool before putting it in the fridge*
*Why:* Illness-causing bacteria can grow in perishable foods within two hours unless you refrigerate them

*Solution:* Refrigerate perishable foods within 2 hours (or within 1 hour if the temperature is over 90˚F.


----------



## gmc2003

If you cooked them to pull then you'll have no problem putting them into either after you pull them. The only reason I can think of is if you put it the fridge or freezer while its still hot off the smoker you'll make you fridge or freezer work harder to cool them down or freeze them. Room temp is fine. BTW I pull by hand. 

Chris


----------



## smokinbill1638

bregent said:


> The old wives tale that it will spoil if not cooled first seems to persist, but it's safer to put it directly into the fridge. The only risk of putting hot food into the fridge is that it may warm up other things nearby, but modern fridges have the capacity to keep food cold even if you put a hot item into it.
> 
> From foodsafety.gov:
> 
> *Mistake #5: Letting food cool before putting it in the fridge*
> *Why:* Illness-causing bacteria can grow in perishable foods within two hours unless you refrigerate them
> 
> *Solution:* Refrigerate perishable foods within 2 hours (or within 1 hour if the temperature is over 90˚F.



Thank for clearing that up about the wives tale.   For the refrigerate within 2 or 1 hours if over 90 degrees,  what point does that time start from?   I know it isn't from taking off smoker, does that time start from when the food temp drops to 140 degrees?


----------



## smokinbill1638

gmc2003 said:


> If you cooked them to pull then you'll have no problem putting them into either after you pull them. The only reason I can think of is if you put it the fridge or freezer while its still hot off the smoker you'll make you fridge or freezer work harder to cool them down or freeze them. Room temp is fine. BTW I pull by hand.
> 
> Chris


Thank you,  i pull by hand also then chop.


----------



## chef jimmyj

smokinbill1638 said:


> Thank for clearing that up about the wives tale.   For the refrigerate within 2 or 1 hours if over 90 degrees,  what point does that time start from?   I know it isn't from taking off smoker, does that time start from when the food temp drops to 140 degrees?



That rule is a general guide to follow for all cooked food. Being more specific, YES, the clock starts when the IT hits 140 degrees F. Think restaurants that hold Butts in a warmer at 140 all day. Their clock starts when they empty the warmer of any leftovers, not when they pull the butts out of the smoker...JJ


----------



## smokinbill1638

chef jimmyj said:


> That rule is a general guide to follow for all cooked food. Being more specific, YES, the clock starts when the IT hits 140 degrees F. Think restaurants that hold Butts in a warmer at 140 all day. Their clock starts when they empty the warmer of any leftovers, not when they pull the butts out of the smoker...JJ


Thank you JJ. I want to understand so i can make sure I'm being safe.


----------

